# The Real Reason For The Verizon Delay...



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Some here have posted rumors that the Galaxy Nexus has been delayed by Verizon due to a rebooting issue. I've been able to confirm that this is not the case, but there is a problem that has delayed the release (and apparently supply to the UK has been halted as well).

It's a volume issue. While playing music or even talking on the phone the volume will reduce... sometimes to a level that is too low to hear. The volume rocker does not work to increase the volume. I'm told that this may NOT me an ICS problem, but could be a hardware problem on Rev. 9.

I'm not trying to spread gloom and doom. It could be as simple as a software patch, but if it does require hardware revisions... well let's not talk about that.

This will probably be hitting the media soon.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, and for the record it was NOT Verizon that identified the problem or caused the delay. Samsung withheld deliver to Verizon and Vodafone and from what I understand has stopped shipping orders for the Galaxy Nexus worldwide until this problem is resolved.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

csimo said:


> Oh, and for the record it was NOT Verizon that identified the problem or caused the delay. Samsung withheld deliver to Verizon and Vodafone and from what I understand has stopped shipping orders for the Galaxy Nexus worldwide until this problem is resolved.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's a Google problem issue that's just starting:
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=22021

I would expect this to spread like wildfire on Monday morning. Not good. Some are convinced it's a hardware issue.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow... well then.. that sux


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Very glad they held off then. What would everyone who was bithching that it hasn't come out yet do if they got one that had a hardware issue? They would Female Dog that they got it when it wasn't ready. If this is true, they're doing the right thing.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know if this is the ONLY reason for the delay, but I know it's a major issue and a lot of people at Samsung and Google are scrambling to resolve the problem. I've heard several different possibilities. It seems to happen when the phone gets hot and others say it also happens when the radio switches modes. Maybe both?

Even if it is a hardware issue that doesn't mean it can't be resolved with a software patch.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well that's a bummer. Sucks only 29 people having the same problem out of what? 1000? 
Hopefully its only some units are actually bad and not all. 
Its like releasing a new rom. Some peeps have problems and some don't.

I remember a clever dev that did a kernel test. Offered two kernels , have people test both some reports a is better then b.
A has more problems with then B. 
The test result was... A and B was the same kernel.... 
I really hope its just some devices.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Very glad they held off then. What would everyone who was bithching that it hasn't come out yet do if they got one that had a hardware issue? They would Female Dog that they got it when it wasn't ready. If this is true, they're doing the right thing.


We're Americans, Female Doggin is what we do!!! This guy...


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

at least some peeps tried to recreate that problem but it didn't. so faulty batch I'll assume.

Also people exchanged their phone and thier problem went away.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Bottom line, EVERY new phone has batches like these. EVERY new phone will continue to have these problems. If it be Hardware or Software. It's NOT possible to get the exact same result every time you produce something. You're going to run into bugs along the process you can only hope the manufacturer has corrected along the line. Nothing confirmed or denied here. Move along.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Move along.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Bottom line, EVERY new phone has batches like these. EVERY new phone will continue to have these problems. If it be Hardware or Software. It's NOT possible to get the exact same result every time you produce something. You're going to run into bugs along the process you can only hope the manufacturer has corrected along the line. Nothing confirmed or denied here. Move along.


Sad fact...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Sad fact...


But also a reality of assembly line mass production.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to own the phone to see if I have this issue lol.


----------



## elemerica (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/21/european-galaxy-nexus-owners-complain-of-erratic-volume-issue-v/

Well, that sucks. As much as a delay sucks, I'd rather the phone be delayed and this get fixed. This looks like something that would make the phone nearly completely unusable.


----------



## jeff0r3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd like to own the phone to see if I have this issue lol.


+1
Me too


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Canadian carrier Bell I think just announced the phone for December 8th though. Come on VzW!!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

After seeing the video about the volume ghost bug and also doing it on bootloader. Couldnit be the nfc chip interference?


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

I keep hearing the word "recall" thrown around... NOT GOOD.

Right now things are going backward rather than forward. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

The good news is that a software fix is in development (but not related to ICS). Sounds like a pull-up resistor in the volume hardware driver was not properly initialized.

I don't have a timeline as to when Samsung will update the hardware driver.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd like to own the phone to see if I have this issue lol.


me too


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Update: The software fix has been tested and approved. Samsung will release shipments tomorrow (November 28th) with non-North America orders being filled first.

From what I can tell the December 8th USA release looks like a good date. I'm not sure if they will be released with ICS 4.0.2 or if they will be pre-loaded with 4.0.3.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

csimo said:


> Update: The software fix has been tested and approved. Samsung will release shipments tomorrow (November 28th) with non-North America orders being filled first.
> 
> From what I can tell the December 8th USA release looks like a good date. I'm not sure if they will be released with ICS 4.0.2 or if they will be pre-loaded with 4.0.3.


I'll take 4.0.anything at this point. Just gimme my Nexus!!!


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'll take 4.0.anything at this point. Just gimme my Nexus!!!


I couldn't agree more! Give me my damn Gnex already!

Sent from my DX2 running powerboosted Eclipse 1.3


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MetalWych said:


> I couldn't agree more! Give me my damn Gnex already!
> 
> Sent from my DX2 running powerboosted Eclipse 1.3


I love how we are already an angry community versus other devices lol. Going to make for some fun once we finally get the device!


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I love how we are already an angry community versus other devices lol. Going to make for some fun once we finally get the device!


Hah! You're right. We're all ticked off at something that we don't even have because problems of three companies that we can't pinpoint. Funny.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I understand if a phone failed QC. I understand if there are bugs that need to be resolved. I understand if the shipments were all sunk at sea. What I don't understand and don't appreciate is the silent treatment.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm calling it now. December 15th lol. Just to piss us off even more


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Even with the problem it may be facing, it's still a whole hell of a lot more functional than my two year old, falling apart Droid 1.
I'd gladly take a small software defect over taking 15-30 seconds to launch an app.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Even with the problem it may be facing, it's still a whole hell of a lot more functional than my two year old, falling apart Droid 1.
> I'd gladly take a small software defect over taking 15-30 seconds to launch an app.


Maybe you need a new ROM. I have a droid still (not using it as my phone) and it's not THAT bad. It's not blazing fast either.


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Defect isn't on US Version and they_ have released phones and tablets in alot worse shape than that! AKA Thunderbolt and XOOM just to name two!!! and you didnt need testers to know that they were pieces of crap. The hold up is Verizon software fixes will be fixed but will not hold up anything. Do you think they didnt know this stuff when released overseas? _I am sorry Verizon cares more about quality lol..... talk to people that owned some of there other phones its a dellay due to the other phones rezound and razr plain and simple just like the Thunderbolt was held up to sell more IPhones they certainly didn;t fix abything before that was released


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> Defect isn't on US Version and they have released phones and tablets in alot worse shape than that! AKA Thunderbolt and XOOM just to name two!!! and you didnt need testers to know that they were pieces of crap. The hold up is Verizon software fixes will be fixed but will not hold up anything. Do you think they didnt know this stuff when released overseas? I am sorry Verizon cares more about quality lol..... talk to people that owned some of there other phones its a dellay due to the other phones rezound and razr plain and simple just like the Thunderbolt was held up to sell more IPhones they certainly didn;t fix abything before that was released


Tbolt owner and former vzw corp employee. Agree 100%


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> Defect isn't on US Version and they_ have released phones and tablets in alot worse shape than that! AKA Thunderbolt and XOOM just to name two!!! and you didnt need testers to know that they were pieces of crap. The hold up is Verizon software fixes will be fixed but will not hold up anything. Do you think they didnt know this stuff when released overseas? _I am sorry Verizon cares more about quality lol..... talk to people that owned some of there other phones its a dellay due to the other phones rezound and razr plain and simple just like the Thunderbolt was held up to sell more IPhones they certainly didn;t fix abything before that was released


i talked to people at three different vzw stores today.the managers at each one said they have been bombarded with questions about the gnex. it cant be anything else than sales. if that many people are asking about this phone at these stores, longview kilgore and henderson tx, all in small towns , then this phone is goin to be more popular than we believe. if you reverse think it, the longer they delay the more press it gets because of the delay. every where you look on the net there is something about the delay. more people have a chance to read about it. could that possibly be some sort of marketing tactic?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Tbolt owner and former vzw corp employee. Agree 100%


Charge, Rezound, Tbolt owner and Herizon employee. Disagree 1000000%


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> Defect isn't on US Version and they_ have released phones and tablets in alot worse shape than that! AKA Thunderbolt and XOOM just to name two!!! and you didnt need testers to know that they were pieces of crap. The hold up is Verizon software fixes will be fixed but will not hold up anything. Do you think they didnt know this stuff when released overseas? _I am sorry Verizon cares more about quality lol..... talk to people that owned some of there other phones its a dellay due to the other phones rezound and razr plain and simple just like the Thunderbolt was held up to sell more IPhones they certainly didn;t fix abything before that was released


I fully agree as it seems more than obvious that VzW did not want the bloat free Nexus competing with the Razr and Rezound during the Black Friday rush. From what people seem to be saying (given it could all be b.s.) there is nothing holding up the Nexus from being released hardware or software wise. I'm willing to bet they are wanting to give as much time for the Razr and Rezound as they can to get a lot of them sold to help make them even more money.


----------

